# Lucid Dreaming > General Lucid Discussion > Lucid Dreaming News >  >  Feel like flying? Brooklyn's Bitbanger Labs brings lucid dreaming to the ... - VentureBeat

## Dream Guide Team

*Feel like flying? Brooklyn's Bitbanger Labs brings lucid dreaming to the ...**VentureBeat*Duncan Frazier from Brooklyn's Bitbanger Labs has designed a high tech sleeping mask, the Remee, which helps users to achieve *lucid dreaming*. The project has achieved its funding goal on Kickstarter, raising over $40000. The pair was interested in *...*Remee helps you tap into your dreamsAtomic*all 2 news articles »*

----------

